# Hilfe mit Anschlüssen



## Thrale (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin gerade dabei meinen neuen PC zusammen zu bauen PC den Bau zu planen.

Dabei sind bei mir einige Fragen bezüglich der Anschlüsse aufgetaucht.
Es geht um die Pumpe: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM  – EK Webshop (siehe Anhang)
und das Mainboard: ROG MAXIMUS X HERO (WI-FI AC) | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland (Layout im Anhang)
bei den Lüftern für die zwei Radiatoren (240 und 360) habe ich einen 3 zu 1 PWM "Splitter"
und bei dem Gehäuase (Thermaltake tg31 rgb) waren 3 Lüfter mit ebenfalls einem 3 zu 1 PWM Modul (finde es gerade nicht auf der Seite)

Die wichtigste Frage die ich mir Stelle ist wo ich die Kabel der Pumpe (siehe Anhang ) Nr. 1-3 am Besten ans Mobo anschließe?
Auf dem Mobo stehen ja mehrere PWM Anschlüsse und sogar spezielle Wasserkühlungsanschlüsse parat.
Leider bin ich etwas überfragt was wo (am besten) rein soll.
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht wo Nr. 2 (Mol?) reinkommt der hat ja nur 2 Pins.

Es wäre sehr lieb, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und meine erste Wasserkühlung kein Desaster wird.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2018)

1. ist die rgb Steuerung, dafür hat das Board einen extra Anschluss, rgb Header!
2./3. sollte der Stromanschluss für die Pumpe sein,
  w-pump!


----------



## Thrale (6. Januar 2018)

steck ich die 3, dann an die 3 auf dem MoBo wo 4 Pin W_PUMP+ steht?


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2018)

Genau dahin.
denk auch dran beim befüllen das die Pumpe immer mit Wasser versorgt ist.


----------



## Thrale (6. Januar 2018)

ja, danke habe mir schon einige Tutorials angeguckt 
Nur zu den Anschlüssen findet man nicht so viel


----------



## evilgrin68 (6. Januar 2018)

Thrale schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht wo Nr. 2 (Mol?) reinkommt der hat ja nur 2 Pins.


Der Molex kommt ans Netzteil. Direkt 12 Volt für die Pumpe. Stecker 3 wird dann die Drehzahlüberwachung sein, damit dein Board nicht meckert das keine CPU Kühlung angeschlossen ist. Könnte also auch sein das der an den CPU_FAN Anschluss muss.
Stecker 1 an die ASUS Aura Header (Nummer 4). Kann sein das wenn falsch Aufgesteckt die Farben nicht stimmen, dann einmal drehen.


----------



## Thrale (6. Januar 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Der Molex kommt ans Netzteil. Direkt 12 Volt für die Pumpe. Stecker 3 wird dann die Drehzahlüberwachung sein, damit dein Board nicht meckert das keine CPU Kühlung angeschlossen ist. Könnte also auch sein das der an den CPU_FAN Anschluss muss.
> Stecker 1 an die ASUS Aura Header (Nummer 4). Kann sein das wenn falsch Aufgesteckt die Farben nicht stimmen, dann einmal drehen.



Vielen Dank!


----------

